# Possible new job!!



## Sam (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm so excited that I just had to share -
I've had two interviews at target for a manager's position, and they just called me for a third interview.

If I get the job I will be making enough that I can work a regular 9-5, live on my own, and attend karate while going to school.

I am SO excited.

My sister's keep having to burst my bubble by asking me what they would want with a 17 year old as a manager, and one sister was convinced that I misunderstood when I told her that was what I was interviewing for, but I'm capable of more than my family thinks.

Anyway, this would make my life a lot easier if I got this job, so please keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## donna (Sep 15, 2006)

Good luck Sam, Ive got everything crossed for you, hope it goes well.


----------



## Carol (Sep 15, 2006)

Sam as a 37 year old manager, I can tell you that they would want a 17 year old manager because:

- You are bright, hard working, and articulate

- You speak some Spanish

- Your 18th birthday is coming up soon, so any age-related restrictions will only be in place for a few weeks

And...

- All interviews, no matter what the questions are are variations of just two questions.

CAN you do the job? 

WILL you do the job?

When you answer their questions, if you can be *convincing* that you CAN and WILL do the job they have open, you have the best shot at getting it.

Good fortune!


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 15, 2006)

Good Luck Sam!


----------



## BrandiJo (Sep 15, 2006)

good luck...let us know how it goes!​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 15, 2006)

Good luck!  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 15, 2006)

good luck!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 15, 2006)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 15, 2006)

Good Luck Sam


----------



## Kacey (Sep 15, 2006)

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 15, 2006)

That is wonderful news, indeed!  Good luck, chickie.  Knock 'em dead at the third interview...um, you know what I mean.


----------



## Drac (Sep 15, 2006)

Outstanding...The BEST of luck...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 16, 2006)

That's fantastic news Sam. I wish you the best of luck. :asian:


----------



## MJS (Sep 16, 2006)

Good luck Sam!! Let us know how it goes! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow! Great!  Let us know how it goes!  Good luck!

- Ceicei


----------



## matt.m (Sep 16, 2006)

Good luck Sam.  I know you have had a bad way of things in the past few months, hang in there and I do hope the best.  Let us know.


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 17, 2006)

Good Luck young lady.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Sep 17, 2006)

Sam said:


> I'm so excited that I just had to share -
> I've had two interviews at target for a manager's position, and they just called me for a third interview.
> 
> If I get the job I will be making enough that I can work a regular 9-5, live on my own, and attend karate while going to school.
> ...



Congrats Sam, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 17, 2006)

Sam said:


> I'm so excited that I just had to share -
> I've had two interviews at target for a manager's position, and they just called me for a third interview.
> 
> If I get the job I will be making enough that I can work a regular 9-5, live on my own, and attend karate while going to school.
> ...



Sam, 

While being a manager of a place in College we would hire lots of high school people. I interevied lots fo people and I asked the following questions of many: "What do you want out of this job?" For most ist was money for school or to spend for dates etcetera, but one young lady replied, "I want your job." I smiled and told her Ok, we will work on that. A year later she was working as the Day Manager (* Night shift my shift the busier of the two shifts and also requrieing a manager that could bounce *). She graduated high school and went to college. She cam back and was surprised that it was so hard for people to give her a break, and none would even check to see if she truly was a manager. They just smiled and said OK. So, I say you have a shot, and if you get it work it well.  Just unfortunately next position you may have to prove yourself all over again. 

As to being 17, if you do the job and do it well, then I see no problems, in particular if you can work the hours. 

Good Luck


----------



## Sam (Sep 20, 2006)

I had to do THREE more interviews yesterday. I thought it would never end.

Anyway,

I GOT THE JOB, I GOT THE JOB!

So what's a 401k?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats Sam!!

Way to go!!

Jeff


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 20, 2006)

Sam said:


> I had to do THREE more interviews yesterday. I thought it would never end.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> ...



Congrats 

401k is a retirement plan. Alot of companies will take a small part of your salary out and match some of it. They might match up to 7%. Some companies match 100% or 50%. Its sort of free money, but generally you can only access it when you retire or reach a certain age. If you start really young, it really grows!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2006)

Great news! Yes, start saving for retirement now--it's never too early.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats Sam!  I am very happy for you!  And Arnisador is right, it is never too early to save for your retirement!

artyon:


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 20, 2006)

Sam said:


> I had to do THREE more interviews yesterday. I thought it would never end.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> I GOT THE JOB, I GOT THE JOB!


 
YAY!  That is great news indeed, congrats!!  artyon: artyon: 



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> So what's a 401k?


 
401k is a retirement plan.  You make a pre-tax contribution out of your pay, and the company will match it.  The money is then invested in a mutual fund (like TIAA-CREF), and will be made available for your use when you turn 65.  I know that you can "borrow" from TIAA-CREF, but you would have to pay them back.


----------



## Carol (Sep 20, 2006)

Wooooot!!!!

Sam I am SOOOOOOOOO happy for you!  GREAT job!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations that is fantastic!


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome, Sam.  You should be very proud of yourself.  That's a really impressive position for someone not yet 18.  You must have really wowed them throughout the interview process.  

So, there's your big ticket.  Now you have an opportunity to take over complete control of your life, and shape your reality into whatever you choose it to be.  Do well at your job, load as much into your 401K plan as possible, and you'll be pretty pleased with yourself in a few years.

Congratulations on this big break.  I hope for you that you're able to use this to your advantage, and realize the maximum benefit.


----------



## crushing (Sep 20, 2006)

Sam said:


> I GOT THE JOB, I GOT THE JOB!


 

*YES!!!!!*

**


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations! 

We need a cake...  yes... there needs to be cake...

I'll get one, put it on the table, and everyone can help themselves.  Whatever is left I will of course be "forced" to eat myself.

(The great thing about internet parties is of course, you get to eat the whole cake and not be bothered with that sharring nonsense  )


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> (The great thing about internet parties is of course, you get to eat the whole cake and not be bothered with that sharring nonsense  )



You share in real life?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 20, 2006)

No matter what happens you will get much needed work experience. Keep a positive attitude. Good luck.
Sean


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 20, 2006)

Lisa said:


> You share in real life?



That's not the point 

This is a thread about Sam, and her new Job.  It is not the place to discuss my pastery sharing abilities, now quit hijacking this thread or I will have to reprort this thread


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> That's not the point
> 
> This is a thread about Sam, and her new Job.  It is not the place to discuss my pastery sharing abilities, now quit hijacking this thread or I will have to reprort this thread



yeah...okay...you go do that. 

Anyways...Sam, I think cake is called for on this wonderous occasion so....

Sorry, Sam best I could do on such short notice, just ignore the fish!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> That's not the point
> 
> This is a thread about Sam, and her new Job.  It is not the place to discuss my pastery sharing abilities, now quit hijacking this thread or I will have to reprort this thread


Hey, remember the RTM feature and the ignore button, man. :wink1:

_*SAM*_, you *AM*!!! _*WOOOOO HOOOOO!!
:wuguns:

*_On the 401k, you should sink everything you can into it.  Be thrifty.  If you'll allow this old girl to throw a tidbit your way ... retirement plans are a no-catch-up kinda deal.  It should be part and parcel of your work habits from this moment on because unless you some day find yourself the recipient of a fair amount of wealth, you will need to save meticulously for retirement.  Most  401ks do pretty well, but there are also some other more lucrative investments to establish what some folks call "a nest egg" ... your financial safety net.  There are a lot of options.

If you bank with anyone right now, go in and talk to them about your new job and ask if they have a free financial assessment available.  Some banks will let you have a meeting or two with a financial advisor for free.  It's good to go in and get a baseline assessment of where you're at and how to get to the next step towards being independent and in charge of your life from a financial perspective.  Credit unions are really good at providing the first meeting free of charge.

This, btw, doesn't mean you have to give up all your entertainment money or not have any fun at all.

The other thing to think about, if you don't wanna think retirement in that sense is ... what happens a few years down the road when this company either is bought/sold or you find a better job you have to move for or they go under and you have a lapse in employment (time between losing this job and the start of another one)?  You'll need money to pay rent/mortgage and utilities, gas, food, etcetera.  

I'm sure you know at least *some* of this ... maybe there's someone else on the board who could benefit as well, eh?

YOU ROCK, HON! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Hey, remember the RTM feature and the ignore button, man. :wink1:



"Sorry Lisa is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her."



Anyways, Sam when do you get to start bossing people around.... I mean managing... yeah, managing...


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 20, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> "Sorry Lisa is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her."


 
Aw...darn it...that means I can't ignore Lisa either.

Just kidding!  Please don't hit me...or my rep...


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> Aw...darn it...that means I can't ignore Lisa either.
> 
> Just kidding!  Please don't hit me...or my rep...




damn...says I have to spread it around...I'll come back to you!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 20, 2006)

This is the message you get if you try to put yourself on ignore:



> Sorry, no matter how much you try, you can not ignore yourself.


 ​:lfao:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

OMG...that is too funny!


----------



## matt.m (Sep 20, 2006)

congrats are in order.  Well done, Matt


----------



## Sam (Sep 20, 2006)

I have to take some drug tests today, we go from there...

I havent eaten any cake yet, but I ordered a (pizza) pie to celebrate last night.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations Sam that is fantastic!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 20, 2006)

Sam said:


> I have to take some drug tests today, we go from there...
> 
> I havent eaten any cake yet, but I ordered a (pizza) pie to celebrate last night.


 
Just make sure it is not poppie seed filled cake! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## bydand (Sep 20, 2006)

Sam, first of all CONGRATULATIONS!!

Most importantly though, follow Shesulsa's advice about your 401K and retirement package.  I know you are only 17 (days away from 18!) but take it from an old fart who knows.  17 to 43 seems like about a week.  The difference being, i didn't get that advice at your age and if I had to rely on retirement savings from work only I'd have to work until they threw dirt over my grave.  Luckily, I have a great job, had some luck, and  some brains, so retirement is only a few years away (crosses fingers and knocks on wood) .  Don't count on luck coming through no matter how brilliant you are; planning, planning, planning.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats Sam on the new job.

Others have posted on the 401K, if you get a raise, figure out how much the raise is in money to you per pay period. Take half of that raise and put it into the 401K. This does two things right off, you get to start saving and your 401K can be rolled over to what ever job or personal account you may go to in the future. The second is that you get to see half the raise you see the benefit of the new job, and the other half you have never seen so you will not miss it. 

Good Luck


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats Sam and I'll echo everybody else about the 401K.
Terry


----------



## donna (Sep 21, 2006)

Fantastic!!! I am so happy for you.:highfive: artyon: :highfive:


----------

